# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 BMT TEAM  [Tutorial] SAMSUNG MTK device decryption password solution after flash Eng patch

## mohamed73

*::: After write eng patch,if device encrypted and ask pin or password than follow this process..:::*  *# Procedure to Flash Eng. patch[ Download supported patch from File Center]* *# Select ADB MODE Tab.* *# Browse eng.patch* *# Put Device to Download Mode and click On Enable ADB Tab.*      *# If Phone Got Encrypted after flash Eng. like shows in this Pic.*    *# than reboot Manually device to recovery Mode # Download N run this Exe.*   *  轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] *       *# once done.
  let device to D/Mode and write official firmware without wipe or writ only   boot and recovery from stock firmware.* *# phone Ok and wil be ON normal without pass,but notification error.* *# now go to settings and enable developer/ADB.* *# and remove google account manually from account setting.*     *# finally make magic patch with correct firmware and write to bypass lock screen and systemUI and fix notification.* *# To make Patch Do this.* *# select ''Magic Method''* *# Click ''AP'' And Browse Only AP file from Stock[ Why only AP.? coz Device FRP OFF Due to removed Google Account]* *# For easy to understand see this PIC.*      *# all Mtk phone and model if encrypted after write eng patch working with this methode.* *# if any confusion write Down ur issue with Details.*

----------

